# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Cách tạo USB cài đặt Windows 10 Technical Preview

## minhle107

*Ngay sau khi Microsoft giới thiệu Windows 10, hãng cũng đồng thời cung cấp link tải phiên bản beta đầu tiên để người dùng trải nghiệm. Cho đến nay vẫn chưa biết khi nào thì Microsoft mới cung cấp phiên bản Windows 10 chính thức. Do đó nếu muốn tải, cài đặt và trải nghiệm những tính năng nóng hổi trên hệ điều hành này thì bạn có thể thực hiện theo các bước dưới đây.*
*Trước khi tiến hành thực hiện, dưới đây là những gì bạn cần chuẩn bị:*

Một máy tính có cấu hình tối thiểu gồm: Bộ vi xử lý tốc độ 1GHz, RAM 1GB _(hoặc 2GB cho phiên bản 64 bit)_ và ít nhất 16GB dung lượng lưu trữ.Ổ đĩa flash USB 4GB hoặc 8GB cho phiên bản 64 bit.Tiện ích miễn phí Rufus để tạo ổ USB khởi động.*Bước 1:* Trên máy tính của mình, bạn tiến hành tải phiên bản *Windows 10 Technical Preview* về *tại đây*.

Trong trang web xuất hiện, di chuyển xuống phía dưới rồi bấm nút *Get Started*, rồi bấm tiếp nút *Join Now* trong màn hình tiếp theo, sau đó tiến hành đăng nhập bằng tài khoản Microsoft của bạn rồi chọn ngôn ngữ và phiên bản (_32 hoặc 64 bit_) cần tải về.
*Bước 2:* Tập tin *Windows 10* sau khi tải về sẽ có định dạng file ISO và tất nhiên lúc này bạn sẽ cần đến tiện ích Rufus *tải về tại đây* để sử dụng miễn phí mà không cần cài đặt.

*Bước 3:* Kích hoạt *Rufus* lên, sau đó cắm ổ đĩa flash USB vào máy tính, đảm bảo rằng ổ đĩa không có bất kỳ dữ liệu quan trọng nào, vì ổ đĩa sẽ được định dạng lại do đó mọi dữ liệu bên trong sẽ được xóa sạch. Sau khi cắm USB vào, Rufus sẽ tự động phát hiện ra ổ đĩa và hiển thị trong khung *Device*. Nếu không thấy bạn có thể bấm biểu tượng mũi tên ở góc ngoài cùng bên phải của mục *Device* để chọn.
*Bước 4:* Sau đó kích vào tùy chọn "_Create a bootable disk using_", rồi bấm vào biểu tượng ổ đĩa ở phía bên phải, rồi di chuyển đến vị trí chứa tập tin ISO của Windows 10 đã tải về trước đó. Kích chọn tên file rồi bấm nút Open. Sau đó nhấn nút Start. Tất cả các thiết lập khác của Rufus bạn nên giữ nguyên theo mặc định.
*Bước 5:* Quá trình tạo đĩa boot và mang bộ cài lên USB sẽ mất khoảng 20 - 30 phút. Sau khi quá trình kết thúc, Rufus sẽ hiển thị thông báo "_DONE_". Sau đó, bạn có thể đóng chương trình rút ổ đĩa USB khỏi máy tính.
*Bước 6:* Bây giờ việc còn lại là bạn cắm ổ đĩa flash USB chứa bộ cài Windows 10 vào máy tính cần cài đặt, rồi khởi động lại máy tính. Nhớ phải cấu hình trong BIOS để khởi động từ USB (_nếu chưa thực hiện_), sau đó thực hiện theo các hướng dẫn trên màn hình để cài đặt Windows 10 trên máy.
Nếu ai chưa rõ cách cài đặt các bạn có thể tham khảo ở bài "*Cách cài đặt Windows 10 Technical Preview*".
Chúc các bạn thành công!

----------

